# Beginners FAQ



## rousp (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here! http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=138193 <- My introduction post

I'm naming this post a beginners FAQ, not becuase I'm a beginner or the questions asked here will be especially simple to answer. I do so because I, at least, have a few typical stupid non-specific questions to ask. And the thing about stupid questions is that there is bound to be more people with the same questions. So, if you have a dumb question ask it here, and I'll update this post with your question and the answer to your question. So that it's easy for the next guy to find it. And if you have a question so stupid that you don't want the world to know, pm me and I'll ask the question for you! :wink:

*- I use microfiber towles for drying the car and removing wax, polish etc. can I wash these and reuse them? If yes, what is the easiest way to wash them? Washing machine? I also use meguiars (short: meg.) applicator pads (the yellow foamy things) and a wash mit can I wash and reuse those as well?* 
_You can wash it in the washing machine. Make sure to wash the pads at quite a high temperature, if you don't all your clothes will smell polish and wax._

*- You talk about the baby bath, is it really this baby bath?? If so: :lol: And, how much of that in a 10L bucket of water?  *








_Yes, this one, blue bottle. 2 caps a bucket. If the neighboors didn't have a laugh before, they will now.._

*- I don't have snowfoam, what can I use to lift the dirt from the paint instead?*

*- The lower halv of my doors feel gritty and almost sticky. Even after I have washed the car. How can I get rid of that shit?*

*- What is the two bucket wash?*
_First of all. Throw away your sponge and get a wash mit before you bother about this. You use two buckets. Fill one with soapy water and one with plain water. Dip your wash mit in soapy water, wash one part of your car. Rinse the wash mit in the plain water before you dip it in the soapy water. That way you reduce the risk of getting grit on your wash mit. _

*- Why is everyone laughing when I say I still use a sponge?*
_A sponge with it's flat surface traps grit between the sponge and the paint. That ain't good.. A wash mit is not a flat surface and therefor don't trap the grit between it and the paint._

*- Wax? Polish? What's what?*
_You polish your car to give the paint a deep glow. And wax it to protect the paint and polish from contaminants. And yes, you do have to protect the polish with some sort of wax or anything similar to Auto Glym (short: AG) Gloss protection._

*- I've heard that a pressure washer can damage the paint. Is that true? Is there a special technique or a special lance to use?*

Contributors: Hark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

> *- I use microfiber towles for drying the car and removing wax, polish etc. can I wash these and reuse them? If yes, what is the easiest way to wash them? Washing machine? I also use meguiars (short: meg.) applicator pads (the yellow foamy things) can I wash and reuse those as well?*


Washing Machine - I find polish pads need a much higher heat than the towels or everything just smells of excess polish.  Including missus' jumpers.



> *- You talk about the baby bath, is it really this baby bath?? If so: :lol: And, how much of that in a 10L bucket of water?  *


Yes, blue bottle. I use 2 capfuls per bucket.



> Rinse the sponge in the plain water before you dip it in the soapy water. That way you reduce the risk of getting grit on your sponge.


Utterly no point in two bucket method if your still using a sponge. Get a Micro Fibre mit.



> *- I've heard that a pressure washer can damage the paint. Is that true? Is there a special technique or a special lance to use?*


I've been told it's fine as long as you don't get tempted to get really close. I think it only causes problems if its close up and gets under a stone chip. Or if you spray the gravel by accident and pebble dash your car.


----------

